# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Anyone tried to make a heated bed?

## chaotic1

I accidentally bought some ABS and am printing very small items for miniature scenes. I might want to keep it as it should be stronger for certain prints (fragile legs) but I did have a problem with warpage even on a small item. Just wondering if there is a fairly simple way of heating the bed to avoid this problem. Otherwise I will have to exchange it for PLA which is a lot harder to clean up.

----------


## Mjolinor

If it is just a temporary thing then just use a hot air gun to keep the print warm while it is happening.

Carefully.  :Smile:

----------


## chaotic1

What temp is good - I could use a thermometer. I just got this HUGE roll of brown ABS and if I can finally set a good temperature for it it should work well. I may need to do lots of prints (mostly miniature furniture so small base) so likely I will need something more permanent.

----------


## Elysian

I was looking into making a heated bed for the M3D, but ultimately decided it's not worth it. IMO it's a good starter printer, to figure out 3D printing, but given the chance to upgrade to a better printer, I took it.

----------


## Nosbar

Not trying to be funny, but... what temperature would be needed? Perhaps one could feed the 3D ink externally and put a simple heat source in the hole where the internal spool would have resided.

----------


## PrintPunk

Few people have created diy heated beds for the M3D Micro using usb mug warmers. If you have access to the M3D support forum there are some recent discussions going on about diy heated bed mods/hacks.

----------


## tegregg

> I accidentally bought some ABS and am printing very small items for miniature scenes. I might want to keep it as it should be stronger for certain prints (fragile legs) but I did have a problem with warpage even on a small item. Just wondering if there is a fairly simple way of heating the bed to avoid this problem. Otherwise I will have to exchange it for PLA which is a lot harder to clean up.


There was a kickstarter for a heated bed which isnt too far away from being delivered. You are able to pre-order from that page.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ated-print-bed

----------


## 3dex ltd

You can make one using a 12v power supply and some Nickel-Chrome wire but you don't have any control over temperature unless you also use something like a servo tester or your voltage can be controlled on your 12v power supply. 

However, for what you need I think a hot air gun would work

----------


## curious aardvark

so that's like another $135 with the enclosure and heatbed. 
And if I had a micro - I'd definitely get the hot bed. 

printer costs $349 - total cost to make it properly useful: $484
For a printer with a really small print volume. 

Yeah it's cute, but for what it is - in the current market, still over priced.

----------


## dungdn93

I may need to do lots of prints (mostly miniature furniture so small base) so likely I will need something more permanent

----------


## dungdn93

IMO it's a good start printers, to find out in 3D, but have the opportunity to upgrade to a better printer

----------

